# The Dining Room(leigh on sea)



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SHIT SHIT SHITE........CACK CRAP SERVICE & JUSTPLAIN DO NOT GO!!!!

had trip down to essex my neck of the woods as a kid for a suprise birthday meal from my bro........
the normal restaurant closes for xmas!!! wtf .....food is soo good there that they can afford too,

sis in law booked it, but had never tried it as used another restaurant normally. the webby looks good and now i look at menu
its mutton dressed up as lamb as my mrs says.

arrive to suprise bro.......doorman lets door close on my sisters head (massive handle either side)

suprise bro.........u bunch of nastards,

can we order wine please so it breathes? yes sir no problem (of course it shouldnt be a problem)
wine ordered.....three diff red and couple of white...........

sit down at table and then ask for the wine.........(still unopened) errr excuse me didnt we order the wine 30 mins ago to allow it to breath?

meal just got worse and service was not the best..............SHAME SHAME SHAME, as its a lovely placem but why wud anyoe want a ribeye steak thats about 7mm thick for fucks sake.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I always thought it was a big no no to bring out wine already opened?

Nights sometimes go like that, normally in bigger groups from my experience.

Last year for my girlfriend's dad's surprise 50th party at a local chinese, it had all been arranged beforehand that a small group of us would turn up and sit on a small table next to a big table where all his friends would randomly arrive and act Suprised that he was there the same night as them until so many turn up that he would work it out.
Unfortunately as we arrived, the girl at the door said 'u here for supwise berfdi party?' :roll: luckily my other half's dad isn't the sharpest bloke I've ever met so didn't click. And then when we walked in she tried to put us on the big table [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to our local McDonalds over Christmas and it was crap like u no . U had 2 find your owns seat nobody came to take your order wot like .Eye had to cue up at the front place to get some food.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I went to our local McDonalds over Christmas and it was crap like u no . U had 2 find your owns seat nobody came to take your order wot like .Eye had to cue up at the front place to get some food.


thought nando's was the northern choice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> arrive to suprise bro.......doorman lets door close on my sisters head


i lol'd


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> I went to our local McDonalds over Christmas and it was crap like u no . U had 2 find your owns seat nobody came to take your order wot like .Eye had to cue up at the front place to get some food.


I went there last week and a guy walked up to my car to take the order, and after driving a few short yards my food was delivered straight to me


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

manphibian said:


> > arrive to suprise bro.......doorman lets door close on my sisters head
> 
> 
> i lol'd


I wondered why his sister's head has got a massive handle on either side :wink:

It is a shame though when poor service lets down a meal. With a larger group it's maybe a bit more understandable. If there's just a few people then you really start to wonder how competent the restaurant is. That said, a good restaurant can cope with being full and it shouldn't matter if everyone's at the same table or a load of separate bookings.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Had the same kind of crap on xmas day. Went out for dinner (to give my mum a day off) to local 'carvery', the meat had more fat than a liposuction clinic, the veg was so over cooked you could have played conkers with the sprouts, the service 'with a smile' was toothless and to round it all up in a nice big bow wrapped parcel we had to share the dining room with the key members of what seemed like a romanian wedding party, complete with mullets and unibrow women wearing tinsel in place of head scarves.
NEVER, NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thing is it wasnt bus, only had three tables taken and ours was a table of six. they just have no customer satisfaction skills and i can now see why only three tables all night......poor sis poked head round to see if they were there and bang........i did laught at first too. the wine.......if its red then it needs to breath so when asked to open they didnt.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Wine doesn't breathe if you just open the bottle. You need to either decant it or pour a glass of it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You should have gone to The Boatyard in Leigh 8) :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> You should have gone to The Boatyard in Leigh 8) :wink:


dotti..........you know the name........then you know its closed as always is this time of year babe.
hence the fooking dining shed lol. boatyard is amazing mmmmmmmmm roll on next visit the ribeyes are lush


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> Had the same kind of crap on xmas day. Went out for dinner (to give my mum a day off) to local 'carvery', the meat had more fat than a liposuction clinic, the veg was so over cooked you could have played conkers with the sprouts, the service 'with a smile' was toothless and to round it all up in a nice big bow wrapped parcel we had to share the dining room with the key members of what seemed like a romanian wedding party, complete with mullets and unibrow women wearing tinsel in place of head scarves.
> NEVER, NEVER AGAIN.


You know that sprouts (and most other veg) goes MUSHY when you overcook it?

If you could play conkers with the sprouts, that sounds like they were undercooked to me.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jampott said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Had the same kind of crap on xmas day. Went out for dinner (to give my mum a day off) to local 'carvery', the meat had more fat than a liposuction clinic, the veg was so over cooked you could have played conkers with the sprouts, the service 'with a smile' was toothless and to round it all up in a nice big bow wrapped parcel we had to share the dining room with the key members of what seemed like a romanian wedding party, complete with mullets and unibrow women wearing tinsel in place of head scarves.
> ...


black sprouts are deffo overcooked lol, you drive a TT and ya poor owld mum who slaves over ya cookin washin and ironing 364 days a year only got a poxy carvery???? (bight tastered) :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> SHIT SHIT SHITE........CACK CRAP SERVICE & JUSTPLAIN DO NOT GO!!!!
> 
> had trip down to essex my neck of the woods as a kid for a suprise birthday meal from my bro........
> the normal restaurant closes for xmas!!! wtf .....food is soo good there that they can afford too,
> ...


Thats a real shame, my old school friends used to own that restaurant, we used to go there quite alot. Its pretty popular with medical/dental reps who take Docs/Dents out for lunch. Obviously its been sold on... shame the quality has dropped 

There are alot of nice quirky restaurants popping up in Leigh


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dr_Parmar said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > SHIT SHIT SHITE........CACK CRAP SERVICE & JUSTPLAIN DO NOT GO!!!!
> ...


hi Doc, wait till southend airport gets the go ahead to expand........the whole area will flourish. (btw i have this rash, dont suppose u cud?)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Apparently there are big plans for southend from the Thames Gateway people,

lol i dont do rashes....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Apparently there are big plans for southend from the Thames Gateway people,
> 
> lol i dont do rashes....


well southend has now been classed as a run off airport for heathrow, gatwick & stanstead. new runway and essex will suddenly become a goldmine to buy into.
ok not a rash really, was joking......tho i do have a funny sensation when i see ure pic!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently there are big plans for southend from the Thames Gateway people,
> ...


Never mind rash more like rush of blood :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

shhhhhhhhhhhh i was tryin to be casual hun!!!! ya know, cool hand luke style and not jump right in and say my god ya TT 's look lovely


----------

